
Power Shell rumored to be open sourced soon - rakshithbekal
https://twitter.com/tomhounsell/status/758313989487091712
======
reubenbond
PowerShell is underrated. For those who haven't tried it:

* It's part-REPL, part-shell

* In addition to plain text, you can pipe objects between cmdlets

* Integrating with .NET dlls is very easy

* Objects can be represented as directories using a provider model (eg, navigate the windows registry: cd HKLM:\Software\Microsoft)

On the other hand, I always found asynchrony/concurrency in PS to be a PITA. I
wish it had async/await.

For an example of how to write a PowerShell module, check out this PR on
Orleans (open source .NET virtual actor framework) which lets you call into
remote actors:
[https://github.com/dotnet/orleans/pull/1990](https://github.com/dotnet/orleans/pull/1990)

